
Messenger For iPad, One More Thing Facebook Could Be Unveiling On Tuesday - Pr0
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/13/messenger-for-ipad-one-more-thing-facebook-could-be-unveiling-on-tuesday/
======
skipper86
that's really a very good news !

